# Spain 2015 - Macdonald Leila Playa Resort



## HiDef (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just got an II confirmation for Leila Playa in Malaga for July 11-18 in a 3 bedroom.  This will be one stop in a lengthy vacation that will take us to London, Spain and maybe France in the summer of 2015.

Does anyone know much about this resort?  The trip is for me, my wife and our two boys (12 and 9).  The resort seems to be right on the beach and I assume the 3 bedroom will be spacious, so I think it'll be a good stay there.

I just found about RyanAir and will be using them to fly around, the prices are amazing.

If anyone's been to Leila Playa I would sure appreciate any information.

- Mark


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2014)

There are 9 reviews in the TUG Ratings and Reviews, but you have to be a TUG member to access this area:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=1342e89c-67ed-499a-9c0e-20b858fbaf8d


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ryan Air's prices are amazing, but there are some things you should check before you commit to them.
1.  check the baggage fees.  They allow minimal luggage and weight.  You'll pay for bags at a rate you aren't used to.  (You can check baggage fees if you create a booking.  Before the final payment, you'll have the option to add checked bags by weight--combined weight of 2 bags about 70 pounds)
2.  check to see where the planes land.  For example, if you fly to Paris, you'll land at a small airport at least an hour, more like an hour and a half, from Paris.  It's definitely not convenient.

Part of their savings comes from using little, suburban airports--but sometimes, they fly into big airports.  It's just something worth checking so there aren't any surprises when you are least prepared to deal with them.  (As an aside, the passengers who are home-bound into Ireland cheer when you land.)


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 2, 2014)

Avoid Ryanair at all costs!!! They are, quite simply, the worst airline I have ever flown with. Take no notice of their advertised fares, there are additional fees for everything and by the time you've gone through all the screens you end up paying far more than the advertised price.

Ryanair is suitable for the single adventurous traveller who can fit all their belongings in a small holdall that will fit in the overhead cabin space and who doesn't mind flying miles away from their intended destination.

Pay more for a reputable airline who will fly you to where you want and will not penalise you for having the temerity to carry an acceptable amount of luggage.


----------

